# Fulbert de Chartres a fantastic composer & enigmatic or mystic personna



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Born in 960, he is one of the oldest surviving in collective memory but almost forgot year 1000 composer, to my Knowledge there exist 3-4 cds about him i have order them all or dowwwnload, except this expensive english import, did anyone heard this release of 2004, anyway 109 euro too expensive for me right now annd rare.

Let's focus on the two other release well label Bayard did a great jon i order the cd, and the 1988 Jesse stirpe is main work, he most notorieous for.

He among great name of is era Adémard de chabbanesHermann de Cripple, Peter Abélard dont know mutch about pre hildegard von bingen (st hildegard).

But let's stay in the subject, born from a poor familly Fulbert become a priest, he help built the cathedral of chartres after the destruction by fire, his music preccursor to mmedieval era seem a bit odd for is time, he could be label avant-garde of ars antiqua.

What your cue on this any other cd your aware of or own , do you like his works, do you agree whit my statement of so called early ancient lore avant-garde for Fulbert de Chartres, it's not straightt forward gregorian music dont you think.., it's sad there no cd available today in the market except on web market place.

Aclassical composer no one talk about almost forgotten, well not by the deprofundis of this world.
it's almost 4 o clockim goeing to reste for like 5 hours if i can't sleep at lleast it will be good for my back..Goodnight

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the Venance Fortunat recording. It's fabulous, very good find.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*This is the Venance Fortunat recording. It's fabulous, very good find. 
*

I received it today indeed it is, mint condition, im listening to the wonderful record right now :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Not Fulbert de Chartres, but I think you will enjoy this


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Not Fulbert de Chartres, but I think you will enjoy this

Fulbert de Chartres a fantastic composer & enigmatic or mystic personna-81hbgt30cdl-_sx355_-jpg
*
I have this in download itune, thanks monsieur, very good i might add


----------

